# I don't have ???



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2005)

I know this is goofey but, you know that little light that turns green under our names? Well right beside it is a thing that allows us to report bad post!!!  How come every body has one but me?   Sob sob... 

kadesma feeling so abused    
Really just wondering about why I don't have that thingeeee


----------



## middie (Jun 6, 2005)

kadesma... i think that's cause it's under your name.
i don't have one under mine either but it'll show up
under my name for you. does that make any sense?
i mean i don't think you'd report yourself for a bad post
would ya?


----------



## MJ (Jun 6, 2005)

Would you want to report yourself? What did you do??? 


You can see that on other members post, but not on your own post.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> Would you want to report yourself? What did you do???
> 
> 
> You can see that on other members post, but not on your own post.


Gotcha MJ, that's a good one to know... At least I'm not going blind 
Thank you,
kadesma, who didn't do anything coach


----------



## middie (Jun 6, 2005)

yeah see mj can explain things better lol


----------



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> kadesma... i think that's cause it's under your name.
> i don't have one under mine either but it'll show up
> under my name for you. does that make any sense?
> i mean i don't think you'd report yourself for a bad post
> would ya?


Thanks Middie,
I thought I was losing it  All perfectly clear now...Ahhhh I can sleep tonight 
kadesma, just a little red  faced


----------



## middie (Jun 6, 2005)

oh don't be. i wondered the same thing myself. i eventually figured it out though... on my own even !!!  that's a miracle in it's self lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 6, 2005)

LOL - I've thought about reporting myself a couple times - now I know I can't! whew!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> oh don't be. i wondered the same thing myself. i eventually figured it out though... on my own even !!! that's a miracle in it's self lol


Well at least you did it on your own..   

I'm another story 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> LOL - I've thought about reporting myself a couple times - now I know I can't! whew!


Whee, Elf, that is a thought, I can't turn myself in   
Thank heavens 
kadesma, laughing at herself


----------



## MJ (Jun 6, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Gotcha MJ, that's a good one to know... At least I'm not going blind
> Thank you,
> kadesma


Happy to help Kadesma. 

If you want, you can test this feature out on Middie. 

Go ahead and report her. Just remember, we can see who reports the bad post and you must give a reason.


----------



## middie (Jun 6, 2005)

heyyyyyyyy why am i the guinee pig?? 
okay here's my bad post


----------



## MJ (Jun 6, 2005)

Just kidding Middie.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2005)

If any of you want me to, I'll be happy to turn you in.  Just send me a PM indicating which post you want me to report on.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 6, 2005)

nope, not me - any takers???


----------



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2005)

Nope not me either 

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 6, 2005)

Me neither.


----------

